# مشروع اخر من مشاريعي التي تم تنفيذها...



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يوليو 2006)

للتنبيه اولا...

فانا لم اكن المصمم الوحيد في هذا المشروع ولكني كنت المدير العام للمشروع
(The Project Manager)
مسؤولا عن التصميم والانتاج والاشراف
(Manager of Design, Production and Construction Administration)


تعريف بالمشروع,
مجمع متعدد الاستعمال (Mixed-Use) 
سكني وتجاري (Residential, Retail and Garages)

الموقع مدينة (Falls Church) في ولاية (Virginia) 
من اعمال الولايات المتحدة الامريكية (USA)


تفاصيل المشروع:


The Broadway is an award-winning, mixed-use development in the center of Falls Church, Virginia. 
Eighty luxurious residences, extensive amenities, 15,000 square feet of restaurant and upscale retail and an urban streetscape 

80 وحدة سكنية
80 luxury condominiums
Extensive amenities
Elegant residential lobby
Comfortable clubroom with billiard table and kitchenette
State-of-the-art fitness center
Executive conference room
Beautifully landscaped interior courtyard
Secured access to residential underground parking
Pedestrian friendly retail environment with a restaurant


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يوليو 2006)

انا ملاحظ و متابع مشاريعك و مواضيعك.
بس دايما انت بتعرض مناظير خارجيه ، طيب احنا هانستفيد ايه ؟ او منتظر مننا ايه ؟
انا مش معترض ، بس نفسى افهم :
المشاريع خارجيا بسيطه ، مافيش فيها شئ معقد
ياريت تعلقلنا على مشاريعك تفهمنا ايه اللى انت اضفته او عملته ، ايه فلسفتك فى التصميم ، ايه معوقات و محددات المشروع ، ما الذى حققته من نجاح فى المشرع و كيفيته .
بما انك مهندس كبير اكيد هاتعرضلنا اللى مش هايعرف طالب يعرضه

انت مش مقدم غير برنامج مبسط ، و واجهه ، ثم؟

على فكره مش معنى ان الواجهه بسيطه انها مش عاجبانى ، بس انا عايز اعرف ما الجديد لديك ؟

عايز اعرف المنتدى اضاف اليك ايه ، او انت منتظر منه يفيدك فى ايه ؟

ارجو منك الا تاخذ كلامى كنوع من الهجوم عليك 
ابدا و الله .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (3 يوليو 2006)

اكون شاكرا اذا تفضلت بارسال المساقط اخ صلاح الدين ، المشروع يبدو جاد ومميز ولكن لا يمكن الحكم عليه من دون المساقط الافقية، ولكن العمل حقيقي يبدو جاد جدا


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يوليو 2006)

اخي الحبيب محمد عسير

لا تقلق اخي الحبيب فلن آخذ وجهة نظرك الا بعين المتطلع للفائدة العامة والخاصة 

وجزاك الله خيرا على فتح الباب للنقاش

لتوضيح بعض الأمور اذكر ما يلي :

- انني اطرح هذه المشاريع ظانا انكم ستشاركوني في فرحتي بنجاحي في تحقيق هذه المشاريع المعقدة تقنيا البسيطة شكليا والتي افخر بكوني مهندسا عربيا ومسلما قد انجزتها في بلاد الغرب كما كنت سافرح بنجاح كل شاب وفتاة من امتي عندما يحقق اي نجاح علي المستوى المحلي او الدولي واني اظنك ستسعد بنجاح احد اخوانك او اخواتك وان لم تحصل شخصيا على اي فائدة غير الفرحة فهي تكفي

- انا يا أخي الحبيب لست مهندسا كبيرا كما تقول بل انا ما زلت اشق طريقي في خضم المنافسات الصعبة مثل الكثيرين الذين رأيتهم في هذا المنتدى ولي انتكاسات كما لي نجاحات 

- البساطة...لقد وضعت يدك يا اخي الحبيب على االجرح الذي يعتصرني فانني عندما اشاهد الكثير من مشاريع الطلبة في هذاالموقع مع اننا معماريين من المجتمع الشرقي الذي من صفاته انه يستمد قوته من بساطته الا اني ارى العجب العجاب من التقليد الاعمى في الفكر المعقد الذي يطرح من خلال اغلب المشاريع الا من رحم ربي فقد ساد اجدادنا العالم ببساطتهم ولقد ضعنا وتهنا عندما ظننا ان هويتنا تغيرت وللاسف فاني ارى المعماريين العرب يتنافسون في تعقيد تصاميمهم بدون داعي وللاسف ايضا فاني ارى بعض النقاد ينجرون وراء ذلك .
وأذكر هنا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر احد مشاريع المعمارية زها حديد وهو تصميم لمسجد رأيته عبر صفحات هذا المنتدى فانه ابعد ما يكون عن التعبير عن مسجد او حتى اي بيت للعبادة وما هو الا تصميم غريب لا يمت الى غرضه باي صلة ومع هذا ترى بعض النقاد يبدون اعجابهم به ؟؟؟
وانظر حولك لترى كيف الاهرامات ببساطتها صارت من العجائب المعمارية

- اخي الحبيب اني عندما اطرح مشاريعي افتح الباب لأي تساؤل علني اجد له جوابا ليفيد السائل والقارئ وكم سررت عندما افدت السائل عن قوانين البناء التي استخدمتها في مشروعي الذي طرحته سابقا فشرحت بايجاز قوانين البناء. http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=140521#post140521
كذلك ذكرت لاحد المتسائلين في مكان اخر عن ضوابط التصميم لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والتي ايضا استخدمتها في ذلك التصميمhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=130374#post130374
ولعلي اكون اكثر فائدة لزملائي هنا في هذا المجال حيث ان خبرتي تقنية اكثر منها فلسفية ولذلك لا اعلق كثيرا على مشاريعي 

ومن وجهة نظري من الناحية الواقعية والعملية فان المعماري لا يستطيع ان يطلق العنان لفلسفته في التصميم الا اذا كان هو صاحب العمل وهذا لا يكون غالبا الا في حالتين :
الاولى اذاكنت تصمم مشاريعا صغيرة جدا 
الثانية اذا وفقك الله ليكون لك مكتبك الكبير الخاص بك لتصم مشاريعا كبيرة وانت صاحب الرأي الاول والاخير
اما اذا كنت تعمل لحساب غيرك (وهي النسبة الكبرى من المهندسين) فهناك ضوابط كثيرة تتحكم بك وبتصاميمك ولعل المهندسين اصحاب الخبرات يعرفون ماذا أعني

- اخي الحبيب تقول "انت مش مقدم غير برنامج مبسط ، و واجهه ، ثم؟"
وهل بين هذا البرنامج المبسط والواجهة إلا عمل فريق من المهندسين لمدة تزيد عن ستة اشهر من العمل المتواصل الدؤوب فكيف اختزله في بضعة اسطر فاي ما فعلت فلن يكون الإختزال موفقا ولكنها فاتحة الطريق لمزيد من النقاشات البناءة والاستفسارات وفقني الله واياك...آمين


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يوليو 2006)

These are some conceptual plans

The following is the Ground Level




 
and the typical level is this
(A, B, C,..etc are Unit types)


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (3 يوليو 2006)

المكرم المهندس صلاح الدين رمضان ،،
كم أنا سعيد بوجود أمثالك في هذا الملتقى ،،، أشكر لك جهودك ، كما اهنئك على هذا الاعمال الكبيرة التي تشركنا في معرفتها. ندعو الله لك بالمزيد من التقدم والنجاح.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يوليو 2006)

انا يا اخي من هو سعيد بوجود هذا المنتدى وجزى الله القائمين عليه خير الجزاء وما جئت هنا إلا لأتعلم من كل واحد منكم

Here are some of construction progress pictures


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

ما كتبته محل تقدير و احترام اخي صلاح الدين ...... 
و ما زلت انتظر اجابتك على سؤالي .. و ان كنت وجدت في كلماتك هنا بعض من الاجابة  

وفقك الله الى الخير و مزيد من الكفاح و النجاح في كل جوانب الحياة ...


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك لردك اخى الكريم ، و انت اجبتنى عن بعض اسئلتى ، و لى تعليق اسمح لى به .

اولا : انت بالنسبه لى عضو مميز ، مهندس يعمل و له مشاريع بهذا الحجم الضخم ، سواء كان مشرفا او مصمما او مشاركا ، و كذلك تعمل بالخارج فى دوله متقدمه ، بالله عليك بعد تلك المقدمه الطويله تلقى الينا بواجهه فقط ؟
اسمح لى اكون ساذجا ان لم استفد من خبرتك باكبر من هذا ، حتى و لو كنت مبتدئا ، ومن هنا تضايقت حقيقه لانك تعرض لنا مجرد قشور القشور ، و اعلم جيدا ان لديك ما هو اكبر ، و من هنا اطمع فى ان اكتسب منك خبره اكبر ، وهذا هو هدفى من ردى الاول ، الهدف ان اثيرك لتعرض علينا ما هو اعمق من مجرد واجهات ، وحتى وان كان خبرتك الشخصيه فى الخارج منذ تخرجك حتى الان ستفيدنا كثيرااااااا .
اتمنى تكون فهمت وجهه نظرى .

ثانيا : من قال لك اننى لست فخور بعرضك لنا ذلك البرج الذى وضعت له صورا عده فى المنتدى ؟ و لكنك جعلتنى اتشكك بعض الشئ ، تقول انه مشروعك ، وتعرض فقط ما تعرضه لشخص عادى يسير فى الشارع ، ولذلك تضايقت حقيقه .

ثالثا / انا اخى الكريم لست بتلك السطحيه او السذاجه ، ما اقصده بفلسفتك اى مبدئك التصميمى و مفهومك الذى اردت تحقيقه فى التصميم
قد تكون فلسفه وظيفيه تتلخص فى انك تريد توجيه كل الشقق لاتجاه معين (ديه الفلسفه اللى اقصدها ) ، مش قصدى الحاجات العجيبه اللى بنشوفها زى جامع زها حديد .

رابعا : قلت لى ( وهل بين هذا البرنامج المبسط والواجهة إلا عمل فريق من المهندسين لمدة تزيد عن ستة اشهر)
طيب يا اخى اديك فهمت قصدى ، يبقى الست اشهر دول كلهم تعرضلنا منهم برنامج مبسط كام سطر ، انا بقى عايز اللى جوا الست اشهر دول ، طبعا اللى تقدر توصله منهم .

سعيد بمعرفنك اخى الكريم ، و اتمنى حقا ان تكون احد المسلمين العرب الذين يمثلون واجهه مشرفه لنا امام الغرب .

خامسا : ادعيلى ربنا يوفقنى فى مشروع تخرجى وربنا يسهل و ابقى اوريهولك .

ملحوظه اخيره ( و الله يا اخى انا بحب جدا المشاريع البسيطه المدروسه جيدا ، و مش بنبهر بالحاجات المطرقعه اللى ليس لها قيمه وظيفيه ) .


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (3 يوليو 2006)

اختي المعمارية المسلمة /

لسبب ما : لا اعرف ما هو سؤالك بعد ومثلك من تخشى اسئلته 
اين وضعت سؤالك لعلني استطيع الاجابة عليه



اخي الحبيب محمد عسير /

انا سعيد جدا بحوارك ويا أخي معاذ الله ان ارميك بالسطحية والسذاجة

وفقك الله في مشروعك وحافظ على سيفك مسلطا في سبيل الحق ولا تخش إلا الله

وأريد أن اشركك بعض سري وسبب تقصيري في الكتابة فيعلم الله كم عانيت حتى كتبت ردي لك فان كمبيوتري غير مجهز للغة العربية لذلك اذهب الى الانترنت { http://www.al-islam.com/key.htm } لأكتب حرفا حرفا حتى أتجنب الكتابة بالانجليزية فاعذرني ان قصرت في المستقبل
وفقك الله


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (3 يوليو 2006)

*طلبي*

كان رأيك في عمارتنا الاسلامية .... و طرز مدننا قديما .. و الآن .

في ردي : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=22612&highlight=%D5%E1%C7%CD+%C7%E1%CF%ED%E4


----------



## sari-350 (13 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام المهندس المعمارى صلاح الدين صحيح 100% وبدليل عدم ملائمه الابنيه ذات الواجهات الزجاجيه مع بيئتنا العربيه شبه الحاره
لك منى يا باش مهندس كل التقدير


----------



## zoubir (13 ديسمبر 2006)

أقدم رأيي البسيط في المشروع 
إن العمارة الزجاجية لا تتلائم مع الطبيعة المناخية للوطن العربي و خاصة منها في الخليج


----------



## عاشق المعمار (13 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع 
و المعلومات والحوار الشيق المفيد
أعانك الله أخي صلاح الدين في بلاد الغرب
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido9493 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

good effort go ahead man


----------



## معماري فقط (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مبني بسيط وجميل


----------



## مهاجرر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (2 يناير 2007)

اخى صلاح الدين 
انا حقا سعيدة وفخورة بيك من كل قلبى وبكل مهندس عربى مثلك نجح فى ان يضع اقدامة فى بلاد الغرب واتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يثبت هذه الاقدام وينير لها الطريق وان نسمع عنك دائما كل الخير واتمنى الا تبخل علينا بالاستفادة مما حققتة من عرض مشاريعك وفققك الله وراعاك واكثر من


----------



## اللص الطائر (3 يناير 2007)

ياريت نشوف الحل الداخلي يا بشمهندس


----------



## لندا محمد (17 فبراير 2007)

والله حوار رائع ......
ونقاش محترم وجميل جدا استمتعت بيه .....
وموضعك بشمهندس صلاح الدين .رائع وجميل ويعجبنى فى مشروعك بساطته لانى من اشد المؤيدين للبساطة ؛؛؛ والعمارة البسيطة التى تعتمد على تحقيق المنفعة للانسان بشكل بسيط ؛؛؛؛؛؛ 
وفقك الله وننتظر الجديد ومشروعاتك التى تفيدنا بها ... 
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## مازن هندي (17 فبراير 2007)

ماشا الله على هذا المشروع


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

وفق الله القائمين على هذا المنتدى والمسلمين اجمعين وجزاهم كل خير


----------



## مهندسة الاحلام (15 نوفمبر 2007)

محتاجة مساعده الله يخليكم محتاجة صور وبلانات لبنايات متعدده الطوابق لان مشروعي واكف عله هالصور اكون ممنونة اذا تدزوه عله *****ي samar_s_samar عله ****** وتسلمون


----------



## heshoo2010 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل وباذن الله تعمل احسن من كدا كمان


----------



## f7mawi (19 ديسمبر 2008)

نقاش جدا رائع 
اشكرك اخي صلاح الدين على هذه المبادرة
وطريقة الرد من خلال هذا النقاش الشيق
تعلمنا منك الكثير وننتظر منك الكثير 
مشكور جدا جدا جدا ووفقك الله ...
" على الانسان ان لا ينسى اصله اين ما كان على وجه الارض "


----------



## ommo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

لماذا لا يتلائم التغليف الزجاجي للابنيه مع الجو الحار؟؟؟هذا هو سؤالي...الا يوجد زجاج عازل للحراره؟؟الم تعرفوا ان هنالك الكثير الكثير من الانواع الزجاجيه ؟؟لا بل هنالك مشاريع بدأت دول الخليج بتنفيذها ومنهم دوله قطر بحيث تستفاد من هذه الواجهات الزجاجيه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائيه للبنايه عن طريق تحويل الطاقه الشمسيه


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (2 فبراير 2009)

*اسف للتأخر في التواصل*

اسف للتأخر في التواصل بسبب انشغالي في ترتيبات العودة الى البلاد العربية بعد غيبة طويلة
سوف أعود للتواصل مع الجميع في هذا الموقع المبارك قريبا إن شاء الله
جزى الله المرابطين على هذا الموقع خير الجزاء وجعلهم ذخرا للأمة


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مشروع رائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## mgamal9000 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور بشمهندس صلاح علي التصميم الجميل والمتوافق مع البيئة المحيطة بة


----------

